# Happy Birthday Ivy!



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hope you have a wonderful day despite the crazy weather in your area. arty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ivy!!! stay warm and dry.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Ivy
Have a terrific day!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday and Gryff gives you some kisses!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday to You.
Happy Birthday to You.
Happy Birthday, Dear Ivy.
Happy Birthday to You!

Hope you have a wonderful birthday


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Have a Wonderful day, Ivy!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday!
:whoo:eace::whoo:eace:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Ivy, 
Have a great day and a great year.
Cazzie and Chelsie wag their tails for you!
Suzy


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Enjoy some lickies !!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Ivy!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday ivy!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::clap2: Happy Birthday Ivy!:clap2::juggle:
Hope you have a great day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ivy!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ivy! I hope you had a great day!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ivy!
Hope you get your Lobster after the snowstorm is over.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy birthday Ivy. :cheer2: arty: :cheer2: *


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

You guys are awesome. We got a huge dumping yesterday. I can't wait to go sledding like a 10 year old!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ivy - just be careful with that sledding!! But have fun!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy birthday Ivy!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I was actually too busy today to go sledding, however we are getting another 8 inches tomorrow. Poor Gryff. He is not a big fan of the snow.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND WOOF FROM HENRY


----------

